# Absolute beginner needs help re. 'finishing' a stick



## Cromach (Jan 2, 2015)

I am a total beginner in stick-making and I suppose I am going to ask all the usual goofy questions!

I'd really appreciate some help with the best way to polish or protect a hawthorn walking stick which I have had drying in my shed for a couple of years.

What's the best product for putting a finish on this stick? The stick still has the bark and I rather thought that it might be best to leave the bark on. I have heard that something called 'Danish oil' gives a robust and non-sticky finish to a walking stick. Is this the stuff I should be trying to get?

Any help will be gratefully received!

Cromach


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Cromach,

Danish Oil is a good finish and is used by several on this forum.

Danish oil is basically both an oil and a varnish in one application. It comes in a variety of colors and is a simple wipe on, wipe off finish. Easy application and a nice durable finish.

Myself I like boiled linseed oil and satin spar polyurethane on sticks with the bark left intact.

Some sticks that I have debarked I will stain then apply the poly. Others just get the poly.

Lots of options for finish. Have fun with it.

Mark


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

Think you will find danish oil okay it dosnt chip so readily as some varnishs . its quick and easy to apply

The spar oil is i belive a outdoor varnish its just a american brand i belive? on the line of our yatch varnish.


----------



## Alaska Rabologist (Jun 27, 2014)

I think that you will find that there are lots of opinions with regards to "finishes".... however, for a beginner, I think that working with Danish Oil will fit your needs quite well..... it is very easy and forgiving to work with and will provide a very nice finish to your piece....time permitting I would recommend that you comb through the forum topics with regards to finishing sticks..... tons of great information provided.... one note of caution - this is a very addictive hobby..... enjoy......


----------



## Sean (Dec 29, 2012)

Here is a link to some info. Good luck on your choice.

Sean

http://walkingstickforum.com/topic/516-stick-finishes/?hl=finishes


----------



## Cromach (Jan 2, 2015)

This is great information... for which I thank you all!

I am coming round to the idea that I shall start by using Danish oil. It seems to be the sort of stuff that a novice like me could do fairly easily.

I am now going to sand down the knots on the stick and try and source some Danish oil.

I know that I can buy 250 ml of 'Bestwood Danish Oil' fairly easily here in the UK. From all that experience out there... will 250 ml be enough for one stick?

My hunch is that it will be sufficient.

Thanks again for all the help.

Cromach


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

try wilkinsons shop for danish oil its cheap and cheerful and always in stock not sure where you are in the uk so mayby theres not one in your aera

250 ml will go a long way . like most of the guys on here i give my sticks several coats of it leaving it for at least a day between coats

Mind the thorns on the stick there deadly but a draw knife will some wip then off

a old fashioned stick make would give a coat of oil each day for a week then 1 a week for a mth. then 1 per mth for a year

its a bit over the top but i give my shanks about 6 coats in total then at the begining and end of the year then as required


----------



## Cromach (Jan 2, 2015)

Thanks for that Cobalt. There is a Wilkinsons near us so I'll have a look next week.

Cromach


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Hello Cromach and welcome to the forum. Along with Danish oil there is Tung oil, and spar varvinshes or spar urethanes. Each hasi it own advantages. But all are good finishes. As you build your inventory of sticks try differant ones.


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

CV3 is right to try different finishs we all have our own only way to find out what suits you is to try it


----------

